# Is this ich?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

A few of my cardinals have some white dots on them. Is this ich? Should I be worried?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

In the last picture you're talking about the spot towards the tail?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ich will look like they have been sprinkled with salt or sugar usually all over them


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep. Towards the tail. Mostly the odd dot on the find 
A few of my cardinals have them


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks like the beginning of ich. Raise your temperature up a bit and it should go away at that early stage without medication.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds good.. How "high" should i work it up too?
Its around 22-23 right now.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

It may be the beginning of ick. I will turn it up to around 85F and keep them there for a few weeks. Cardinal should be able to take this temp. But I am not sure if other fish in your tank will be okay. At high temp ick is not suppose to breed so they should die off but it is not a 100% guarantee method. If you can keep your tank at a high temp all the time then you probably will not have any ick outbreak though. I have tried the heat method before and it worked in my case but I was told it is not the best method to eradicate ick in the tank.
At high temp please do not forget to increase aeration as well especially if you are injecting CO2.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well i read of aquarium salt helping.. so i found an old container and have been adding a bit to the water.. i don't think my heater can crank it up to high in the tank i could add a second for now if thats the recommended strategy... Other wise should remove the 2-3 cardinals and put them in a tub with a sponge filter or should they be fine in the big tank?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Once you have ich you have to treat the whole tank. The parasites will be in the tank, so quarantine treatment is too late. Get a heater that will heat your tank up to 29 C or better for a couple of weeks at least and treat with salt or something like Quick-cure.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like 4 of them have gotten worse One of them looks really bad


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Add a UV filter if you can get your hands on one. It has done wonders for me against ich in the past.


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

If you are at 23C, you can raise temp up to 27-28C but do it over 2 days. Keep the temp up for 5-8 days. Min would be 5 days.

Aquarium salt an/ord Ich med would be fine. I had luck with Pimafix and Melafix and temp at 27C.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have it up to 25 now


----------

